# Bearded Dragon toes curling?



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

My bearded dragons toes is curling on his back feet, is this normal as they get old or is there a problem?
I've noticed he's lost a nail on one of them and they have darkened in colour.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, it looks as if the toe is shrivelling which would indicate dead tissue, there may also be some infection in which case you need to take the lizard to a vet as soon as possible.
In the meantime can you put a few photos up of the whole enclosure and give details of the conditions? Thanks!


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

That doesnt look normal at all, the nails seem to be bent too.

What supplements are you giving, what food and whats the lighting/heat setup?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

zuenh said:


> My bearded dragons toes is curling on his back feet, is this normal as they get old or is there a problem?
> I've noticed he's lost a nail on one of them and they have darkened in colour.


Hi, I`ve typed a reply out 3 times and the page failed, here we go again...
It looks as if the toes are also shrivelling, if they are it would indicate dead tissue, there may also be some infection. I recommend you take the lizard to a vet as soon as possible (better safe than sorry).


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Now I can`t delete the double post?????


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

if in any doubt, see the vet

you will need bloods and X-Ray as it could be a mineral problem

we cannot diagnose over the net, you will need professional help

good luck!

john


----------



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello, I'll attach photos of their enclosure now it's 4ft, desert bedding, heat basking bulb and UV light.
The original owner never gave them any source of calcium etc so I'm assuming that is the problem? I now dust their food with nutrobol and repashy calcium plus.


----------



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

They never had any supplements with previous owner from what i'm aware, they now have nutrobol and repashy calcium plus. I've attached pictures of their enclosure on another reply


----------



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't get paid until the end of the month so I will have to wait until then to take him over to the vets unfortunately.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

zuenh said:


> They never had any supplements with previous owner from what i'm aware, they now have nutrobol and repashy calcium plus. I've attached pictures of their enclosure on another reply



Its quite possible its connected, im not sure if it will be reversable or not if its bone deformity but definately still need to see the vet, particularly if its infection.

If its some sort of metabolic bone disease the vet may give some calcium treatment to get the levels up and you will need to ensure hes well cared for to try and undo as much damage as possible.

I would recommend looking at Arcadia Earthpro A (all in one supplement) rather than using separate ones, ive had excellent results from it and you can use it on every feed you give on a daily basis unlike the nutrobol which can overdose them.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Azastral said:


> I would recommend looking at Arcadia Earthpro A (all in one supplement) rather than using separate ones, ive had excellent results from it and you can use it on every feed you give on a daily basis unlike the nutrobol which can overdose them.


 
Many supplements are basically pure guesswork, my advise is to make sure the feeders are well fed, then ensure the temps, humidity, UVb etc, are in place. It`s possible to over supplement with any brand, including Arcadia, more especially for newcomers!


----------



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll definitely be taking him the vets once I get paid, I never see any products like that in the pet shops I go to in the UK. I was told the Repashy calcium plus had everything in except nutrobol that's why I separate them both but I'll look into the Arcadia Earthpro, can that be used with leopard geckos also?
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

zuenh said:


> I don't get paid until the end of the month so I will have to wait until then to take him over to the vets unfortunately.


I would say that a vet visit is definitely advised as soon as it`s possible. 
How are you measuring the ambient and surface temps plus the humidity range (and what are they all)?


----------

